# dismantling the Breakaway Cross?



## scorbutico (Apr 21, 2007)

I've seen the video on how to dismantle and pack the Road model, but what about the Cross model? In particular, I'm wondering whether the cantilever brakes need to be taken off the fork blades, like the brake calipers need to be removed from the fork crown on the Road model. And what about the seatstays? Should the cantis be removed from the bosses there as well before packing?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

If you use a straddle cable on your canti brakes then you can just disconnect that without taking the brakes off.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

scorbutico said:


> I've seen the video on how to dismantle and pack the Road model, but what about the Cross model? In particular, I'm wondering whether the cantilever brakes need to be *taken off the fork blades, like the brake calipers need to be removed from the fork crown on the Road model*. And what about the seatstays? Should the cantis be removed from the bosses there as well before packing?


I don't remove my Campagnolo front caliper...


----------

